# Advice please



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is much work for builders in holland and what average wages are

Regard 
Billy


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there, the construction business is not in good shape due to the real estate crisis here. It does not mean that there is no work though. 
People get charged 45 euro per hour or so for skilled workers like electricians, but there is also a big black market with much lower rates.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

What kind of builders do you mean? residential workers like carpenters or masons? or in civil construction sector?


----------



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

House builder . I'm bricklayer


----------

